# Escudo tadpole



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

This one was in a brom leaf axil but the leaf was dying, so it wasn't going to be holding water for much longer, so I bought a medicine dropper, sucked him outta there and squirted him into a film can, hopefully one of the females continues to feed him. These eggs were laid about a week after I got the frogs, must be my little male's way of thanking me for keeping him although he had no left hand fingers 



















pics of the 1.2 trio:


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

Very cool! those are awesome little frogs.... i remember trying to find them for measurements in the wild on, along, and above a slick rock face with very little foliage growing out of it right after a huge rainstorm last summer.... ouch.... ouch... ouch....


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, they really are tiny


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

NICE shots!!!

I like the mostly blue color on the two of them.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

These are definitely on my priority list. Nice looking frogs you have there!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Future Yankee in the making there Chris!

John


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

Chris are these the 3 that you purchased from me?
Nice guess on the sexes huh?
Andy


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Pretty tadpole and frogs....Let's hope for many, MANY, more cb offspring of this great little frog.

Good luck! Richard.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, yeah Andy they are, good job pulling out the males, when I was talking to Marcus about something else and told him I already had Escudo tads in the water, he said he did a good job sending out a good ratio also


----------



## Bob Fraser (Nov 21, 2007)

Congrats Chris ~ Sweet trio


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

awesome! good luck,
james


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

Great stuff! I'm always amazed how well they manage to get around without full use of one of their front legs/hands. I have a leuc that has had a bum right front leg for a while now, and it hasn't slowed him down a bit. He has to work a little harder to climb, but he doesn't really seem to be bothered by it. 

Anywho, great looking frogs and congrats on the tads!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty sweet Chris, that first escudo looks like a little koi histo.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Julio said:


> pretty sweet Chris, that first escudo looks like a little koi histo.


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh......


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Thats awesome ! nice shots


----------



## alfredjourgen (Apr 9, 2010)

amazing little frogs


----------

